# PPP config for ZTE MF190S 3G Modem



## draco003 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello,

I'm having a problem with user-land ppp using a 3G USB Modem ZTE (MF190S). The modem is successfully recognized as a u3g device.

I could also talk to the device manually and chat to it using AT commands, as far as I could go where it replies with CONNECT 7200000, but no further as it just hangs. But when I use ppp I get the following results shown below. I have no idea why it fails to receive anything after Req-Sent from LCP.

I also do not understand the following error from PPP:

```
tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set failure:
tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set:  Cmd = Add
tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set:  Dst = 0.0.0.0/0
tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set:  Gateway = 10.0.0.2
```

Please do not hesitate if you think you know anything. The device works fine under Ubuntu using wvdial.

`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r259108: Mon Dec  9 20:37:13 EET 2013
```

`# dmesg | grep u3g`

```
u3g0: <ZTE,Incorporated ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus4
u3g0: Found 3 ports.
```

`# ppp`

```
Working in interactive mode
Using interface: tun0
ppp ON host> load delta
tun0: Command: delta: disable echo
tun0: Command: delta: set ctsrts off
tun0: Command: delta: set accmap 000a0000
tun0: Command: delta: disable ipv6cp
tun0: Command: delta: disable ipv6
tun0: Command: delta: disable pap chap
tun0: Command: delta: deny pap chap
tun0: Command: delta: disable pred1 deflate deflate24 protocomp acfcomp shortseq vj vjcomp mppe
tun0: Command: delta: deny pred1 deflate deflate24 protocomp acfcomp shortseq vj vjcomp mppe
tun0: Command: delta: set openmode active
tun0: Command: delta: delete ALL
tun0: Command: delta: set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.255 0.0.0.0
tun0: Command: delta: add default HISADDR
tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set failure:
tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set:  Cmd = Add
tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set:  Dst = 0.0.0.0/0
tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set:  Gateway = 10.0.0.2

ppp ON saturn7> dial
tun0: Command: /dev/pts/2: dial
tun0: Phase: bundle: Establish
tun0: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
tun0: Chat: Phone: *99#
tun0: Chat: deflink: Dial attempt 1 of 1
ppp ON host> tun0: Chat: Send: AT


tun0: Physical: read
tun0: Physical:  0d 0a 2b 5a 45 4e 44 0d 0a                       ..+ZEND..
tun0: Chat: Received: 

tun0: Chat: Received: +ZEND

tun0: Physical: read
tun0: Physical:  41 54 0d                                         AT.
tun0: Physical: read
tun0: Physical:  0d 0a 4f 4b 0d 0a                                ..OK..
tun0: Chat: Received: AT

... ... ... [truncated -- just device specific data]

tun0: Chat: Received: OK

tun0: Chat: Send: ATE1Q0V1

tun0: Physical: write
tun0: Physical:  41 54 45 31 51 30 56 31 0d                       ATE1Q0V1.
tun0: Chat: Expect(5): OK
tun0: Physical: read
tun0: Physical:  41 54 45 31 51 30 56 31 0d                       ATE1Q0V1.
tun0: Physical: read
tun0: Physical:  0d 0a 4f 4b 0d 0a                                ..OK..
tun0: Chat: Received: ATE1Q0V1


tun0: Chat: Received: OK

tun0: Chat: Send: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.etisalat"

tun0: Physical: write
tun0: Physical:  41 54 2b 43 47 44 43 4f 4e 54 3d 31 2c 22 49 50  AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP
tun0: Physical:  22 2c 22 69 6e 74 65 72 6e 65 74 2e 65 74 69 73  ","internet.etis
tun0: Physical:  61 6c 61 74 22 0d                                alat".
tun0: Chat: Expect(5): OK
tun0: Physical: read
tun0: Physical:  41 54 2b 43 47 44 43 4f 4e 54 3d 31 2c 22 49 50  AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP
tun0: Physical:  22 2c 22 69 6e 74 65 72 6e 65 74 2e 65 74 69 73  ","internet.etis
tun0: Physical:  61 6c 61 74 22 0d                                alat".
tun0: Physical: read
tun0: Physical:  0d 0a 4f 4b 0d 0a                                ..OK..
tun0: Chat: Received: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.etisalat"


tun0: Chat: Received: OK

tun0: Chat: Send: ATDT*99#

tun0: Physical: write
tun0: Physical:  41 54 44 54 2a 39 39 23 0d                       ATDT*99#.
tun0: Chat: Expect(40): CONNECT
tun0: Physical: read
tun0: Physical:  41 54 44 54 2a 39 39 23 0d 0d 0a 43 4f 4e 4e 45  ATDT*99#...CONNE
tun0: Physical:  43 54 20 37 32 30 30 30 30 30 0d 0a              CT 7200000..
tun0: Chat: Received: ATDT*99#


tun0: Chat: Received: CONNECT 7200000

tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
tun0: Phase: deflink: /dev/cuaU0.1 doesn't support CD
tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
tun0: LCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Stopped
tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerStart
tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Stopped
tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x000a0000
tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xfdbd1a48
tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Req-Sent
tun0: Physical: write
tun0: Physical:  7e ff 7d 23 c0 21 7d 21 7d 21 7d 20 7d 34 7d 22  ~.}#.!}!}!} }4}"
tun0: Physical:  7d 26 7d 20 7d 2a 7d 20 7d 20 7d 21 7d 24 7d 25  }&} }*} } }!}$}%
tun0: Physical:  dc 7d 25 7d 26 fd bd 7d 3a 48 32 c1 7e           .}%}&..}:H2.~
tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x000a0000
tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xfdbd1a48
tun0: Physical: write
tun0: Physical:  7e ff 7d 23 c0 21 7d 21 7d 21 7d 20 7d 34 7d 22  ~.}#.!}!}!} }4}"
tun0: Physical:  7d 26 7d 20 7d 2a 7d 20 7d 20 7d 21 7d 24 7d 25  }&} }*} } }!}$}%
tun0: Physical:  dc 7d 25 7d 26 fd bd 7d 3a 48 32 c1 7e           .}%}&..}:H2.~
tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x000a0000
tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xfdbd1a48
tun0: Physical: write
tun0: Physical:  7e ff 7d 23 c0 21 7d 21 7d 21 7d 20 7d 34 7d 22  ~.}#.!}!}!} }4}"
tun0: Physical:  7d 26 7d 20 7d 2a 7d 20 7d 20 7d 21 7d 24 7d 25  }&} }*} } }!}$}%
tun0: Physical:  dc 7d 25 7d 26 fd bd 7d 3a 48 32 c1 7e           .}%}&..}:H2.~
tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x000a0000
tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xfdbd1a48
tun0: Physical: write
tun0: Physical:  7e ff 7d 23 c0 21 7d 21 7d 21 7d 20 7d 34 7d 22  ~.}#.!}!}!} }4}"
tun0: Physical:  7d 26 7d 20 7d 2a 7d 20 7d 20 7d 21 7d 24 7d 25  }&} }*} } }!}$}%
tun0: Physical:  dc 7d 25 7d 26 fd bd 7d 3a 48 32 c1 7e           .}%}&..}:H2.~
tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x000a0000
tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xfdbd1a48
tun0: Physical: write
tun0: Physical:  7e ff 7d 23 c0 21 7d 21 7d 21 7d 20 7d 34 7d 22  ~.}#.!}!}!} }4}"
tun0: Physical:  7d 26 7d 20 7d 2a 7d 20 7d 20 7d 21 7d 24 7d 25  }&} }*} } }!}$}%
tun0: Physical:  dc 7d 25 7d 26 fd bd 7d 3a 48 32 c1 7e           .}%}&..}:H2.~
tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerFinish
tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Stopped
tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Closed
tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Initial
tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> logout
tun0: Phase: deflink: logout -> hangup
tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 19 secs: 0 octets in, 225 octets out
tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 5 packets out
tun0: Phase:  total 11 bytes/sec, peak 18 bytes/sec on Tue Jan  7 15:36:51 2014
tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> closed
tun0: Phase: bundle: Dead
ppp ON host> quit
tun0: Command: /dev/pts/2: quit
```


----------

